# People who have a bf/gf but no friends



## Secretaz

So if you have a boyfriend/girlfriend but you have no friends at all, how did you ever managed to get in to the relationship with him/her? 
And what does he/she think about the fact that you don't have friends?

I've noticed that some people here on SAS have said that they don't have friends, but they are still in the relationship.. So I'm just curious to get know how does it work.


----------



## pita

I used to be in this situation. One guy I met online; the other I met in class, and he really liked my haircut. 

Neither of them really cared that I had no friends. The second one eventually thought it was strange that I never did anything, because we were living together and I basically never left the house except for work or school or groceries.


----------



## TheWeeknd

Yea I wonder how this works as well =S I guess the girls on here have been approached by guys and they went from there. But the guys here I dunno, like I knew my ex since the 3rd grade so we knew each other in and out and I was comfortable asking her out. But if I was trying to get with a girl and she found out I had no friends, then she would probably leave me I think. I have no idea how guys here pull it off...


----------



## falling down

I have neither, I'm on a roll.


----------



## Nekomata

I met my boyfriend at college. You don't always need to meet gf/bf's through other people xD. He's basically the same anyway - all his friends are basically online too, so we keep each other company ^^


----------



## Akane

okcupid.com. I do have 1 friend but she's always busy and when she isn't she has several dozen other friends to make plans with.

It causes problems sometimes. We were just discussing how he leaves for 8hrs a day 2 days a week to go gaming and out to eat with people on which days I may not even see him while I'm lucky if I get 3hrs a week of interaction with people at the martial arts school. I just failed to find a rabbit show I wanted to attend and spent 2 hrs driving around lost so it kind of pushed me over the edge of being alone doing house chores because he can't pick up after himself while he plays board and video games and has people to complain to about things in his life.


----------



## lettersnumbers

I met her on POF.. she says that what i have wrong with me isnt an illness i just need to get out more. We've been together 7 months now.

I dont think she understands how it feels, because we are completely different, shes really out going and im really not.. i dont hold it against her, i guess its just something you have to experience to know.

Short answer.. i met her online .


----------



## Secretaz

I want more answers


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Met my boyfriend when I was in high school, he came up to me first and pretended like he knew me already lol gave me a hug and stuff lol  I hung out where he did at lunch since my friend did. We became friends after, a year later we talked more online through myspace and I told him he was cute  I was beyond anxious but I did it and it worked in my favor. We hung out everyday and just were friends getting to know each other first until finally he asked me out on his birthday months later. He liked my personality enough to let me feel comfortable enough to let my walls down and talk more and trust. He thought it was weird at first when he learned I didn't have any friends but after telling him more about why, telling him everything he understood and could relate since he didn't really have any good friends anymore. He works the graveyard shift now and he himself has little friends so he doesn't judge me at all really.


----------



## Luna Sea

I *had* a gf and no friends a couple of months ago. I met her at a social thing in a park for psychotic people (>_>) and she never said anything about me not having friends, possibly because she wasn't rolling in them herself. I ended it because we didn't like any of the same things so didn't have much to do together, which I guess wouldn't have been so clear if I'd had a full social life.

Now I have no gf/bf and no friends.


----------



## mooncake

I met my boyfriend at college, we started sitting next to each other, talking a little. Then we added each other on msn... boom! 

He doesn't mind that I have no friends. He's more social than me, and has a few people who he's in fairly close contact with, but he's still an introvert and so he's quite understanding. We went to uni together and we're basically misanthropes now, since 99% of people here seem to be utter morons (we say, after being forced to vacate our home and camp out in the library until 6am because of our neighbour's party - yay, fun). Before I met him I wouldn't have thought that a relationship with me in it would ever work, but somehow it just does! Can't quite get my head around it myself.


----------



## bobby.

Of the 7 people in this thread who have had a boyfriend or girlfriend, 6 are female. I made a thread a while ago about SA being more detrimental to a man's romantic prospects than to a woman's, but people protested.

Of course if this were a forum for ugly people, you'd see the opposite thing.

:tiptoe


----------



## odd_one_out

It works because people only approach me when they want to **** or want help with homework. The latter's more rare because people are sex-orientated. I never approach others - I just sit on my backside and they introduce themselves. They are weird themselves and are carer/mothering types, so they like me. 

There's usually an ex around as my friend and they struggle with that. They don't care I'm a recluse though.


----------



## FTFADIA

I don't have a GF any more but when I did I had friends. Met her in highschool when I had a couple of friends but then lost them all and never made any for a long time. She didn't really care that I had no friends, she joked about it a bit which kinda hurt but didn't really care. 

My best friend now didn't have any friends either before and has a girlfriend. He's always been a loner but would just approach girls wherever and ask them out. I guess girls don't care because he's a good looking dude.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Never quite understood this phenomenon. How are they able to develop a close, romantic relationship when they can't form a simple friendship with someone?


----------



## MidnightBlu

I have online and long distance friends I talk to regularly, but I don't really have any in real life friends for awhile now. I hung out with my ex-coworkers as a group last year, but they just like to drink, drink, and more drinking. There are other stuff I want to do, but all they did is just want to drink and do drink related activities so I stopped hanging out with them.

I met my boyfriend in 2009 on a dating site and at the time I had a best female friend I hung out with in person very often, well she's gone now. So I am with my boyfriend and some other friends I talk to via text and phone. I find it easier to get along with someone one on one better than in groups of people.


----------



## mezzoforte

I would love to have a boyfriend, but no friends.


----------



## unbreakable damages

I met my (now ex) boyfriend online and he came to where I'm living to be with me, and was perfectly okay with the fact I have no real friends that regularly talk to me. He liked that he didn't have to share me with people.


----------



## Revenwyn

Nekomata said:


> I met my boyfriend at college. You don't always need to meet gf/bf's through other people xD. He's basically the same anyway - all his friends are basically online too, so we keep each other company ^^


This is how it is with my husband and I.


----------



## MidnightBlu

I couldn't meet any proper guys to date at college, ever.


----------



## FTFADIA

mezzoforte said:


> I would love to have a boyfriend, but no friends.


I agree. I was happier when I had a GF and no friends then I am now with 2 close friends and a couple other friends/acquaintances. It's like no matter how close you are with your friends it's just not as intimate.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Oob said:


> Of the 7 people in this thread who have had a boyfriend or girlfriend, 6 are female. I made a thread a while ago about SA being more detrimental to a man's romantic prospects than to a woman's, but people protested.
> 
> Of course if this were a forum for ugly people, you'd see the opposite thing.
> 
> :tiptoe


Werd


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

This is really interesting, I didn't know this is even possible!.


----------



## odd_one_out

Gawd now I really do feel like an alien.


----------



## UgShy

We both have social anxiety and neither of us really has friends... Doesn't really bug either of us lol. At least we have eachother!


----------



## Double Indemnity

UgShy said:


> We both have social anxiety and neither of us really has friends... Doesn't really bug either of us lol. At least we have eachother!


How did you meet your gf? And weren't you single for like 5 minutes?


----------



## mysterioussoul

this is a part of my hesitation in seeking a relationship among other insecurities. i have 2 friends but our friendship is awkward because we are all awkward and if i do manage to be involve in a relationship i probably wouldn't want to introduce them to her.


----------

